# 239.255.255.250:1900



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

I have UPnP disabled but on occassion, actually quite frequently, Windows Explorer is sending constant attempts to 239.255.255.250:1900

I need to turn this off because these attempts are fouling up my computer. I don't have a router installed.

I think I am getting incoming attempts for UNPnP device detection, I don't allow a response, and things start hanging up.

I have read most of what is avalable on 239.255.255.250/multicast/router so been there done that, plenty of talk about why but no info on stopping this except with a router or firewall.

If I can find a way of Windows Explorer from even doing this...


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello? Is there anyone out there?

Ya know out of the last 3 or 4 times I've posted I've gotten no response except to one topic.

Is it just me or ist it that no one knows anything about my questions? If it is the latter I can accept that as a reason for no one saying anything.

At the very least is is just plain old rude to say NOTHING at all. That really only serves the purpose of driving people away.

When I had time I used to be the one that would look at older pages and answer peoples question and was/am good at it but mine dissapear into cyberspace.

I most certainly have not offended anyone here so I know up front that is not the problem.

What's wrong?


----------

